# Any Thoughts on.....



## pixmedic (Jan 6, 2014)

ran waaaay over shift today.  1 overnight shift never got filled, and a 24 hour truck medic went home early and didn't get replaced. 
the rest of us got totally reamed last night. My BRBC (Blood Red Bull Content) must be through the roof, and I think it has kicked my heart into a-fib, possibly SVT. not sure which yet. 

so...what ya'll think about, 

Phil Robertson?

"Blackfish" movie?

healthcare?

unions?

immigration? 


Im'a go try and take a nap. I'll check back in later. 
Dont forget to keep things civil!


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Silly all on all fronts.

Never heard of it.

Good to have, wish it cost less

good in theory, bad in practice

Good with regulations


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2014)

I think if frogs had pockets, they could carry guns so they wouldn't have to be afraid of snakes.


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2014)

*Phil Robertson?* If I have nothing nice to say...

*"Blackfish" movie?* Huh?

*healthcare? *Be nice to finally have some.

*unions? *Make some things better, other things worse. 

*immigration? *Child of immigrants, been one myself, have been teaching them for years...people need to calm down about immigrants.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 6, 2014)

I love Duck Dynasty! Why you ask? They are a close knit family that sticks together. They say how they feel even though it may not be welcomed by everyone. (I don't necessarily agree with _everything_) They all have a sense of humor and gratitude for life in general. It is refreshing.

I am not touching the other topics,


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope Pix is sleeping soundly now.    He must have been one of those kids that rang doorbells then ran away.    Sleep deprivation awakened the inner brat.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2014)

I watched blackfish months ago as a download from icefilms...wow...who knew the people that run Seaworld were so devious. What a total disgrace. Tillikum is a stone-cold people killer. As you probably know, Seaworld was recently caught red-handed trying to influence an on-line poll about Seaworld, by way of MASSIVE on-line fraud in the form of ballot-stuffing...I saw the news article on-line yesterday, but it's no doubt BIG news in the Florida area.

Duck Dynasty and Phil...I've never seen a single episode, I read his comments on-line. SOunds a lot like a good ole' boy from the saaaa-0outh.

health care: wish I had more of it.

Unions: yeah, sure, why not.

Immigration: here in the PNW, most of our illegal immigrants come from Mexico, and it is a significant issue to many people. I'm not personally affected by it, and i don't worry about it much either. I just cannot get too irate that illegals who come here live in crappy housing and take lawn-mowing and busboy and dishwasher jobs and such...they can have them.


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2014)

terri said:


> I hope Pix is sleeping soundly now.    He must have been one of those kids that rang doorbells then ran away.    Sleep deprivation awakened the inner brat.



Perhaps he's just all verklempt and has given us a topic so we could talk amongst ourselves.

Chick peas are neither chicks nor peas.

Discuss!


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 6, 2014)

Phil Robertson? What about him? He is entitled to opinions. Mine is that bigotry will die out because of all of the political correctness these days anyway - give it time.

"Blackfish" movie? - Interesting. Put off by scenes shown elsewhere hundreds of times. Don't release a movie so close to when it's all over the place - give it time and then bring it up again - it will be more appreciated.

healthcare? You pay for it everywhere. It's expensive to get the best. I agree you get what you pay for. You decide to smoke / drink, I decide to put that money towards something for my family - healthcare. Oh, and I am NOT with paying for healthcare in other countries - stop making me donate to other countries when their government already does nothing. 

unions? Good for fairness, bad for business as it can take an entire force off project and blackmail until demands are met - making workers anxious, and employers even harder on being nice after the fact.

immigration? I'm an immigrant in the US. A legal one. If people enter a country legally, then OK fine, if not, then give them the chance to come clean, otherwise ship them out.

..... no more? booo!


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2014)

> ..... no more? booo!



No, you missed this, as submitted by Lenny:   





> Chick peas are neither chicks nor peas.
> 
> Discuss!


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> immigration? I'm an immigrant in the US. A legal one. If people enter a country legally, then OK fine, if not, then give them the chance to come clean, otherwise ship them out.



You came here to steal our women!


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 6, 2014)

terri said:


> > ..... no more? booo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew - well, I could write about chickpeas for ages! But I won't. They're beans, and quite frankly, has-beens! Bring on the new star fangled cheesy peas. Now that's a pea you (and chicks) can be proud of!



> You came here to steal our women!


Yes. Yes, I did. But only one of them!


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 6, 2014)

I read something the other day that was comical: 4.7 million have cancelled their healthcare in the U.S., and only 2 million signed up for Obamacare.  

Phil? People can have their own opinions.  Whether or not I agree is different.

I haven't seen blackfish yet. 

Immigration doesn't directly affect me, but I'm sure it will one day. 

Unions? Eh, they can be cool, I guess.


Jake


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 6, 2014)

Chick peas are neither chicks nor peas.

Discuss![/QUOTE]

Hummus is not humus, although they sound alike, the former contains chickpeas, the latter dirt. Go figure.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, give PEAS a chance! :hugs:


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Hummus is not humus, although they sound alike, the former contains chickpeas, the latter dirt. Go figure.



I like to call them garbanzo beans. Mostly because it is a fun word to say.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 6, 2014)

Pretty much agree with those who have posted so far.

Freedom of speech?  Yup, he was free and chose to use it. (Never seen the show)  I know things I do and say publicly and in some cases privately can and may impact my employment.

Blackfish = disgusted but guilty of being entertained at Sea World in the past.

Healthcare = Glad I have it.  I understand that some will suffer and perhaps even die until it's all or mostly figured out.  Civil rights, women's rights, voting rights etc. come to mind.  ((((I can't ignore that we/USA are not #1 in many important healthcare categories and it just did not happen in the last 6 years)))) 

Unions = ughh, the reasons they were needed?  Gone overboard?  Lawyers / Politics Ughh ugghh...

Immigration = Personally, I encounter a bunch of hard working people with jobs that most other people I encounter don't want or would not take.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Offense is the collateral damage of free speech.


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm having chick peas for lunch!

Garbanzo is a funny word to say. In Portuguese, they're called grão-de-bico, or "grains with beaks." Also kinda funny


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2014)

I tried to make hummus from scratch recently, following a very specific recipe in a Mediterranean cookbook.   It wasn't very good.   :meh:    I'll stick to buying it from this excellent Greek restaurant nearby.   They make great hummus AND baba ganoush.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

terri said:


> I tried to make hummus from scratch recently, following a very specific recipe in a Mediterranean cookbook.   It wasn't very good.   :meh:    I'll stick to buying it from this excellent Greek restaurant nearby.   They make great hummus AND baba ganoush.




What? Hummus is so easy to make. bean, oil, garlic, blend and enjoy.


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2014)

terri said:


> I tried to make hummus from scratch recently, following a very specific recipe in a Mediterranean cookbook. It wasn't very good. :meh: I'll stick to buying it from this excellent Greek restaurant nearby. They make great hummus AND baba ganoush.



I tried it once too and it wasn't bad but it wasn't quite right either. I couldn't get it smooth enough. That was a while ago, though, and I might have to try it again.

Mmmm, baba ganoush...



runnah said:


> What? Hummus is so easy to make. bean, oil, garlic, blend and enjoy.



You forgot the tahini! Can't have hummus without tahini.


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to make hummus from scratch recently, following a very specific recipe in a Mediterranean cookbook.   It wasn't very good.   :meh:    I'll stick to buying it from this excellent Greek restaurant nearby.   They make great hummus AND baba ganoush.
> ...



The flavor was so-so, and it was a texture thing.   Like Lenny said, it just wasn't as smooth as I'd hoped, for the effort involved.   I also disagreed with the amount of lemon juice the recipe called for; it came through too strong for my tastes.   Nothing that some tinkering around couldn't fix eventually.        I've moved on to other things that turned out great - I've had better luck with naan, and some reduction sauces for lamb chops.   

jeez.   I'm hungry now.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 6, 2014)

Just wantin peas and hominy.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Phil Robertson?* Phil who?
*"Blackfish" movie?* Blackfish what?
*healthcare? *Nicely covered, thanks for asking
*unions? *I'm management. Don't get me started
*immigration? *It's all good as long as it's legal


----------



## badrano (Jan 6, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > > ..... no more? booo!
> ...



Coming soon, to a grocery store near you....Cheesy Chick Peas


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 6, 2014)

terri said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...



what no Tahini, that's the heart and texture' izer of Hummus


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 6, 2014)

Phil who, got a few thousand near and about.
Black fish.  Hate confining animals.
Health care. Socialist here. Guess
Unions. Solidarity. Where would we have been without, where are we going without.
Immigration. Quit bitching and fix it. Oh I forgot congress can't do that.


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 6, 2014)

*Phil Robertson?*

who?

*"Blackfish" movie?*

huh?  I don't see many movies

*healthcare?*

I'm Canadian, I'm covered and so is just about everybody I know.  It is reassuring that none of us will have to die or suffer from something that is readily curable.  

However, it is expensive and there is a ton of waste in the system and I would love to see it run more efficiently.

*unions?*

I guess I like what they did in history and what they stand for, but I don't really like what they do in practice.  In short, they are inefficient.  The worst thing about them is that they prevent the crappy employees from being fired.  

*immigration?*

becoming more necessary as the birth rate declines, and someone will have to take care of all the future old people.  I like people from all over the world, and the diversity makes the country a better place, and I don't feel like our culture is being diluted.  Also, most of the people that are allowed in are the most skilled and educated from their home country so that can only help us.

BUT I do still have mixed feelings.  I like our open space, and I never want to feel crowded here.  I don't like seeing our natural spaces constantly being bulldozed for more houses and more houses, getting bigger and bigger but housing fewer and fewer people.  This isn't just about immigration.  My problem is that our whole system is build upon the premise of infinite growth.  It should have been obvious when we mapped the last corners of the globe, but the mainstream just never seemed to grasp that infinite growth on a finite planet simply is not possible.

So, no problem with immigration except that it is connected to this whole infinite growth model.


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I don't know about runnah's recipe; mine did include tahini, but also a carrot and lemon juice - the flavor profile seemed off to me.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 6, 2014)

never heard of it.
never heard of it.
should be 100% privatized.
should be outlawed.
should be 100% universal.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 6, 2014)

Braineack said:


> never heard of it.
> never heard of it.
> should be 100% privatized.
> should be outlawed.
> should be 100% universal.



Never heard of healthcare?
Never heard of immigration?
Healthcare should be outlawed?
Phil whatshisface should be privatized? 
and BlackFish was made by Universal Pictures?

*scratches head*

... bored


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 6, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 6, 2014)

Phil Robertson? Who?

"Blackfish" movie? What?

healthcare? Fully covered, thanks for asking

unions? I'm management. Don't even go there

immigration? Sure, just keep it legal.


----------



## jenko (Jan 6, 2014)

I watched "Blackfish" a few weeks ago. It was quite evocative. Very sad and disturbing. I have never been to Seaworld and I do not plan on going anytime in the future. 

The rest of the questions, well, I'll just say I have strong opinions.


----------

